# problems with net.lo ( _exists: command not found
)

## pietia

hi i have used wlan0 with NetworkManager for a long time but now i get 

strange errors:

```

[pietia@localhost ~]$ sudo /etc/init.d/NetworkManager start

 * Bringing up interface lo

 *   Running preup ...

/etc/init.d/net.lo: line 481: _exists: command not found

 *   ERROR: interface lo does not exist

 *   Ensure that you have loaded the correct kernel module for your hardware

 * ERROR: net.lo failed to start

 * Bringing up interface lo

 *   Running preup ...

/etc/init.d/net.lo: line 481: _exists: command not found

 *   ERROR: interface lo does not exist

 *   Ensure that you have loaded the correct kernel module for your hardware

 * ERROR: net.lo failed to start

 * ERROR: cannot start dhcdbd as net.lo would not start

 * ERROR: cannot start NetworkManager as net.lo would not start

```

what may couse that problem ? 

some info about my system:

```

[pietia@localhost ~]$ /sbin/ifconfig -a

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:1c:25:7a:b2:90  

          inet addr:192.168.1.3  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::21c:25ff:fe7a:b290/64 Scope:Link            

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1            

          RX packets:6229 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0         

          TX packets:6376 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0       

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:100                                   

          RX bytes:5145530 (4.9 MiB)  TX bytes:665565 (649.9 KiB)       

          Memory:fe200000-fe220000                                      

eth1      Link encap:UNSPEC  HWaddr 00-01-6C-00-00-5C-D2-86-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00  

          BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1                                    

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0                         

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0                       

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000                                               

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)                                     

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host     

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0                           

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)              

sit0      Link encap:IPv6-in-IPv4  

          NOARP  MTU:1480  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:1c:bf:af:41:09

          BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

wmaster0  Link encap:UNSPEC  HWaddr 00-1C-BF-AF-41-09-65-74-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00

          BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

[pietia@localhost ~]$

```

```

[pietia@localhost ~]$ rc-config list                                                                                                                           

Available init scripts                                                                                                                                         

  #NetworkManagerDispatcher#                                                                                                                                   

                                                                                                                                                               

  NetworkManager            default                                                                                                                            

  NetworkManagerDispatcher  default                                                                                                                            

  acpid                     default                                                                                                                            

  alsasound                 default                                                                                                                            

  apache2                                                                                                                                                      

  apmiser                                                                                                                                                      

  bluetooth                                                                                                                                                    

  bootmisc                  boot                                                                                                                               

  consolefont               boot                                                                                                                               

  consolekit                                                                                                                                                   

  cpufreqd                  default                                                                                                                            

  cpufrequtils              default                                                                                                                            

  crypto-loop                                                                                                                                                  

  cupsd                     default                                                                                                                            

  dbus                      default                                                                                                                            

  device-mapper             boot                                                                                                                               

  dhcdbd                    default                                                                                                                            

  dhcpd                                                                                                                                                        

  dhcrelay                                                                                                                                                     

  dmcrypt                                                                                                                                                      

  dmeventd                                                                                                                                                     

  dnsextd                                                                                                                                                      

  esound                                                                                                                                                       

  fancontrol                                                                                                                                                   

  fsck                      boot                                                                                                                               

  git-daemon                                                                                                                                                   

  gpm                                                                                                                                                          

  hald                      default                                                                                                                            

  hdapsd                    default                                                                                                                            

  hdparm                                                                                                                                                       

  hibernate-cleanup         boot                                                                                                                               

  hostname                  boot                                                                                                                               

  hwclock                   boot                                                                                                                               

  keymaps                   boot                                                                                                                               

  lm_sensors                default                                                                                                                            

  local                     default nonetwork                                                                                                                  

  localmount                boot                                                                                                                               

  mDNSResponderPosix                                                                                                                                           

  mdnsd                                                                                                                                                        

  mit-krb5kadmind                                                                                                                                              

  mit-krb5kdc                                                                                                                                                  

  modules                   boot                                                                                                                               

  mtab                      boot                                                                                                                               

  mysql                                                                                                                                                        

  mysqlmanager                                                                                                                                                 

  net.eth0                                                                                                                                                     

  net.lo                    boot                                                                                                                               

  net.wlan0                                                                                                                                                    

  netmount                  default                                                                                                                            

  nscd                                                                                                                                                         

  ntp-client                                                                                                                                                   

  ntpd                                                                                                                                                         

  numlock                                                                                                                                                      

  pciparm                                                                                                                                                      

  pe-format                                                                                                                                                    

  postgresql-8.3                                                                                                                                               

  procfs                    boot                                                                                                                               

  pwcheck

  pydoc-2.4

  pydoc-2.5

  root                      boot

  rsyncd

  saslauthd

  sshd

  svnserve

  swap                      boot

  syndaemon

  sysctl                    boot

  syslog-ng                 default

  termencoding              boot

  udev-postmount

  urandom                   boot

  vsftpd

  xdm                       default

  xinetd

```

```

[pietia@localhost ~]$ lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

snd_pcm_oss            31968  0

snd_mixer_oss          12096  1 snd_pcm_oss

snd_seq_dummy           2628  0

snd_seq_oss            24540  0

snd_seq_midi_event      5568  1 snd_seq_oss

snd_seq                39976  5 snd_seq_dummy,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi_event

snd_seq_device          5772  3 snd_seq_dummy,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq

iwl3945               141596  0

mac80211              105488  1 iwl3945

nvidia               6882288  38

snd_hda_intel         319536  1

snd_pcm                56196  2 snd_pcm_oss,snd_hda_intel

snd_timer              16136  2 snd_seq,snd_pcm

snd_page_alloc          6664  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm

snd_hwdep               6084  1 snd_hda_intel

btusb                  10264  2

i2c_i801                8016  0

i2c_core               17428  2 nvidia,i2c_i801

pcspkr                  2304  0

snd                    40248  11 snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq,snd_seq_device,snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm,snd_timer,snd_hwdep

e1000e                 88488  0

thinkpad_acpi          46180  

```

```

[pietia@localhost ~]$ sudo cat /etc/init.d/net.lo         

#!/sbin/runscript                                         

# Copyright 2007-2008 Roy Marples <roy@marples.name>      

# All rights reserved. Released under the 2-clause BSD license.

MODULESDIR="${RC_LIBDIR}/net"

MODULESLIST="${RC_SVCDIR}/nettree"

_config_vars="config routes"      

[ -z "${IN_BACKGROUND}" ] && IN_BACKGROUND="NO"

description="Configures network interfaces."

# Handy var so we don't have to embed new lines everywhere for array splitting

__IFS="                                                                                                                                                               

"                                                                                                                                                                     

depend()                                                                                                                                                              

{                                                                                                                                                                     

        local IFACE=${RC_SVCNAME#*.}                                                                                                                                  

        local IFVAR=$(shell_var "${IFACE}")                                                                                                                           

                                                                                                                                                                      

        need localmount                                                                                                                                               

        after bootmisc                                                                                                                                                

        provide net                                                                                                                                                   

        keyword nojail noprefix novserver                                                                                                                             

                                                                                                                                                                      

        case "${IFACE}" in                                                                                                                                            

                lo|lo0);;                                                                                                                                             

                *) after net.lo net.lo0;;                                                                                                                             

        esac                                                                                                                                                          

                                                                                                                                                                      

        if [ "$(command -v "depend_${IFVAR}")" = "depend_${IFVAR}" ]; then                                                                                            

                depend_${IFVAR}                                                                                                                                       

        fi                                                                                                                                                            

                                                                                                                                                                      

        local dep= prov=                                                                                                                                              

        for dep in need use before after provide keyword; do                                                                                                          

                eval prov=\$rc_${dep}_${IFVAR}                                                                                                                        

                if [ -n "${prov}" ]; then                                                                                                                             

                        ${dep} ${prov}                                                                                                                                

                fi                                                                                                                                                    

        done                                                                                                                                                          

}                                                                                                                                                                     

# Support bash arrays - sigh

_get_array()                

{                           

        local _a=           

        if [ -n "${BASH}" ]; then

                case "$(declare -p "$1" 2>/dev/null)" in

                        "declare -a "*)                 

                                eval "set -- \"\${$1[@]}\""

                                for _a; do                 

                                        printf "%s\n" "${_a}"

                                done                         

                                return 0                     

                                ;;                           

                esac                                         

        fi                                                   

        eval _a=\$$1

        printf "%s" "${_a}"

        printf "\n"        

        [ -n "${_a}" ]     

}                          

# Flatten bash arrays to simple strings

_flatten_array()                       

{                                      

        if [ -n "${BASH}" ]; then      

                case "$(declare -p "$1" 2>/dev/null)" in

                        "declare -a "*)                 

                                eval "set -- \"\${$1[@]}\""

                                for x; do                  

                                        printf "'%s' " "$(printf "$x" | sed "s:':'\\\'':g")"

                                done                                                        

                                return 0                                                    

                                ;;                                                          

                esac                                                                        

        fi                                                                                  

        eval _a=\$$1

        printf "%s" "${_a}"

        printf "\n"        

        [ -n "${_a}" ]     

}                          

_wait_for_carrier()

{                  

        local timeout= efunc=einfon

        _has_carrier  && return 0

        eval timeout=\$carrier_timeout_${IFVAR}

        timeout=${timeout:-${carrier_timeout:-5}}

        # Incase users don't want this nice feature ...

        [ ${timeout} -le 0 ] && return 0               

        yesno ${RC_PARALLEL} && efunc=einfo

        ${efunc} "Waiting for carrier (${timeout} seconds) "

        while [ ${timeout} -gt 0 ]; do                      

                sleep 1                                     

                if _has_carrier; then                       

                        [ "${efunc}" = "einfon" ] && echo   

                        eend 0                              

                        return 0                            

                fi                                          

                timeout=$((${timeout} - 1))                 

                [ "${efunc}" = "einfon" ] && printf "."     

        done                                                

        [ "${efunc}" = "einfon" ] && echo

        eend 1                           

        return 1                         

}                                        

_netmask2cidr()

{              

        # Some shells cannot handle hex arithmetic, so we massage it slightly

        # Buggy shells include FreeBSD sh, dash and busybox.                 

        # bash and NetBSD sh don't need this.                                

        case $1 in                                                           

                0x*)                                                         

                local hex=${1#0x*} quad=                                     

                while [ -n "${hex}" ]; do                                    

                        local lastbut2=${hex#??*}                            

                        quad=${quad}${quad:+.}0x${hex%${lastbut2}*}          

                        hex=${lastbut2}                                      

                done                                                         

                set -- ${quad}                                               

                ;;                                                           

        esac                                                                 

        local i= len=

        local IFS=.  

        for i in $1; do

                while [ ${i} != "0" ]; do

                        len=$((${len} + ${i} % 2))

                        i=$((${i} >> 1))          

                done                              

        done                                      

        echo "${len}"

}                    

_configure_variables()

{                     

        local var= v= t=

        for var in ${_config_vars}; do

                local v=              

                for t; do             

                        eval v=\$${var}_${t}

                        if [ -n "${v}" ]; then

                                eval ${var}_${IFVAR}=\$${var}_${t}

                                continue 2                        

                        fi                                        

                done                                              

        done                                                      

}                                                                 

_show_address()

{              

        einfo "received address $(_get_inet_address "${IFACE}")"

}                                                               

# Basically sorts our modules into order and saves the list

_gen_module_list()                                         

{                                                          

        local x= f= force=$1                               

        if ! ${force} && [ -s "${MODULESLIST}" -a "${MODULESLIST}" -nt "${MODULESDIR}" ]; then

                local update=false                                                            

                for x in "${MODULESDIR}"/*.sh; do                                             

                        [ -e "${x}" ] || continue                                             

                        if [ "${x}" -nt "${MODULESLIST}" ]; then                              

                                update=true                                                   

                                break                                                         

                        fi                                                                    

                done                                                                          

                ${update} || return 0                                                         

        fi                                                                                    

        einfo "Caching network module dependencies" 

        # Run in a subshell to protect the main script

        (                                             

        after() {                                     

                eval ${MODULE}_after="\"\${${MODULE}_after}\${${MODULE}_after:+ }$*\""

        }                                                                             

        before() {

                local mod=${MODULE}

                local MODULE=      

                for MODULE; do     

                        after "${mod}"

                done                  

        }                             

        program() {

                if [ "$1" = "start" -o "$1" = "stop" ]; then

                        local s="$1"                        

                        shift                               

                        eval ${MODULE}_program_${s}="\"\${${MODULE}_program_${s}}\${${MODULE}_program_${s}:+ }$*\""

                else                                                                                               

                        eval ${MODULE}_program="\"\${${MODULE}_program}\${${MODULE}_program:+ }$*\""               

                fi                                                                                                 

        }                                                                                                          

        provide() {

                eval ${MODULE}_provide="\"\${${MODULE}_provide}\${${MODULE}_provide:+ }$*\""

                local x                                                                     

                for x in $*; do                                                             

                        eval ${x}_providedby="\"\${${MODULE}_providedby}\${${MODULE}_providedby:+ }${MODULE}\""

                done                                                                                           

        }                                                                                                      

        for MODULE in "${MODULESDIR}"/*.sh; do

                sh -n "${MODULE}" || continue 

                . "${MODULE}" || continue     

                MODULE=${MODULE#${MODULESDIR}/}

                MODULE=${MODULE%.sh}           

                eval ${MODULE}_depend          

                MODULES="${MODULES} ${MODULE}" 

        done                                   

        VISITED=

        SORTED= 

        visit() {

                case " ${VISITED} " in

                        *" $1 "*) return;;

                esac                      

                VISITED="${VISITED} $1"   

                eval AFTER=\$${1}_after

                for MODULE in ${AFTER}; do

                        eval PROVIDEDBY=\$${MODULE}_providedby

                        if [ -n "${PROVIDEDBY}" ]; then       

                                for MODULE in ${PROVIDEDBY}; do

                                        visit "${MODULE}"      

                                done                           

                        else                                   

                                visit "${MODULE}"              

                        fi                                     

                done                                           

                eval PROVIDE=\$${1}_provide

                for MODULE in ${PROVIDE}; do

                        visit "${MODULE}"   

                done                        

                eval PROVIDEDBY=\$${1}_providedby

                [ -z "${PROVIDEDBY}" ] && SORTED="${SORTED} $1"

        }                                                      

        for MODULE in ${MODULES}; do

                visit "${MODULE}"   

        done                        

        printf "" > "${MODULESLIST}"

        i=0                         

        for MODULE in ${SORTED}; do 

                eval PROGRAM=\$${MODULE}_program

                eval PROGRAM_START=\$${MODULE}_program_start

                eval PROGRAM_STOP=\$${MODULE}_program_stop  

                eval PROVIDE=\$${MODULE}_provide            

                echo "module_${i}='${MODULE}'" >> "${MODULESLIST}"

                echo "module_${i}_program='${PROGRAM}'" >> "${MODULESLIST}"

                echo "module_${i}_program_start='${PROGRAM_START}'" >> "${MODULESLIST}"

                echo "module_${i}_program_stop='${PROGRAM_STOP}'" >> "${MODULESLIST}"  

                echo "module_${i}_provide='${PROVIDE}'" >> "${MODULESLIST}"            

                i=$((${i} + 1))                                                        

        done                                                                           

        echo "module_${i}=" >> "${MODULESLIST}"                                        

        )                                                                              

        return 0

}               

_load_modules()

{              

        local starting=$1 mymods=

        # Ensure our list is up to date

        _gen_module_list false         

        if ! . "${MODULESLIST}"; then  

                _gen_module_list true  

                . "${MODULESLIST}"     

        fi                             

        MODULES=

        if [ "${IFACE}" != "lo" -a "${IFACE}" != "lo0" ]; then

                eval mymods=\$modules_${IFVAR}                

                [ -z "${mymods}" ] && mymods=${modules}       

        fi                                                    

        local i=-1 x= mod= f= provides=

        while true; do                 

                i=$((${i} + 1))        

                eval mod=\$module_${i} 

                [ -z "${mod}" ] && break

                [ -e "${MODULESDIR}/${mod}.sh" ] || continue

                eval set -- \$module_${i}_program

                if [ -n "$1" ]; then             

                        x=                       

                        for x; do                

                                [ -x "${x}" ] && break

                        done                          

                        [ -x "${x}" ] || continue     

                fi                                    

                if ${starting}; then                  

                        eval set -- \$module_${i}_program_start

                else                                           

                        eval set -- \$module_${i}_program_stop 

                fi                                             

                if [ -n "$1" ]; then                           

                        x=                                     

                        for x; do                              

                                case "${x}" in                 

                                        /*) [ -x "${x}" ] && break;;

                                        *) type "${x}" >/dev/null 2>&1 && break;;

                                esac                                             

                                unset x                                          

                        done                                                     

                        [ -n "${x}" ] || continue                                

                fi                                                               

                eval provides=\$module_${i}_provide

                if ${starting}; then               

                        case " ${mymods} " in      

                                *" !${mod} "*) continue;;

                                *" !${provides} "*) [ -n "${provides}" ] && continue;;

                        esac                                                          

                fi                                                                    

                MODULES="${MODULES}${MODULES:+ }${mod}"                               

                # Now load and wrap our functions

                if ! . "${MODULESDIR}/${mod}.sh"; then

                        eend 1 "${RC_SVCNAME}: error loading module \`${mod}'"

                        exit 1                                                

                fi                                                            

                [ -z "${provides}" ] && continue

                # Wrap our provides

                local f=           

                for f in pre_start start post_start; do 

                        eval "${provides}_${f}() { [ "$(command -v "${mod}_${f}")" = "${mod}_${f}" ] || return 0; ${mod}_${f} \"\$@\"; }"

                done                                                                                                                     

                eval module_${mod}_provides="${provides}"

                eval module_${provides}_providedby="${mod}"

        done                                               

        # Wrap our preferred modules

        for mod in ${mymods}; do    

                case " ${MODULES} " in

                        *" ${mod} "*) 

                        eval x=\$module_${mod}_provides

                        [ -z "${x}" ] && continue      

                        for f in pre_start start post_start; do 

                                eval "${x}_${f}() { [ "$(command -v "${mod}_${f}")" = "${mod}_${f}" ] || return 0; ${mod}_${f} \"\$@\"; }"

                        done                                                                                                              

                        eval module_${x}_providedby="${mod}"                                                                              

                        ;;                                                                                                                

                esac                                                                                                                      

        done                                                                                                                              

        # Finally remove any duplicated provides from our list if we're starting

        # Otherwise reverse the list                                            

        local LIST="${MODULES}" p=                                              

        MODULES=                                                                

        if ${starting}; then                                                    

                for mod in ${LIST}; do                                          

                        eval x=\$module_${mod}_provides                         

                        if [ -n "${x}" ]; then                                  

                                eval p=\$module_${x}_providedby                 

                                [ "${mod}" != "${p}" ] && continue              

                        fi                                                      

                        MODULES="${MODULES}${MODULES:+ }${mod}"                 

                done                                                            

        else                                                                    

                for mod in ${LIST}; do                                          

                        MODULES="${mod}${MODULES:+ }${MODULES}"                 

                done                                                            

        fi                                                                      

        veinfo "Loaded modules: ${MODULES}"

}                                          

_load_config()

{             

        local config="$(_get_array "config_${IFVAR}")"

        local fallback="$(_get_array fallback_${IFVAR})"

        config_index=0

        local IFS="$__IFS"

        set -- ${config}  

        # We should support a space separated array for cidr configs

        if [ $# = 1 ]; then                                         

                unset IFS                                           

                set -- ${config}                                    

                # Of course, we may have a single address added old style.

                case "$2" in                                              

                        netmask|broadcast|brd|brd+)                       

                                local IFS="$__IFS"                        

                                set -- ${config}                          

                                ;;                                        

                esac                                                      

        fi                                                                

        # Ensure that loopback has the correct address

        if [ "${IFACE}" = "lo" -o "${IFACE}" = "lo0" ]; then

                if [ "$1" != "null" ]; then                 

                        config_0="127.0.0.1/8"              

                        config_index=1                      

                fi                                          

        else                                                

                if [ -z "$1" ]; then                        

                        ewarn "No configuration specified; defaulting to DHCP"

                        config_0="dhcp"                                       

                        config_index=1                                        

                fi                                                            

        fi                                                                    

        # We store our config in an array like vars

        # so modules can influence it              

        for cmd; do                                

                eval config_${config_index}="'${cmd}'"

                config_index=$((${config_index} + 1)) 

        done                                          

        # Terminate the list                          

        eval config_${config_index}=                  

        config_index=0

        for cmd in ${fallback}; do

                eval fallback_${config_index}="'${cmd}'"

                config_index=$((${config_index} + 1))   

        done                                            

        # Terminate the list                            

        eval fallback_${config_index}=                  

        # Don't set to zero, so any net modules don't have to do anything extra

        config_index=-1                                                        

}                                                                              

start()

{      

        local IFACE=${RC_SVCNAME#*.} oneworked=false module=

        local IFVAR=$(shell_var "${IFACE}") cmd= our_metric=

        local metric=0                                      

        einfo "Bringing up interface ${IFACE}"

        eindent                               

        if [ -z "${MODULES}" ]; then

                local MODULES=      

                _load_modules true  

        fi                          

        # We up the iface twice if we have a preup to ensure it's up if

        # available in preup and afterwards incase the user inadvertently

        # brings it down                                                 

        if [ "$(command -v preup)" = "preup" ]; then                     

                _up 2>/dev/null                                          

                ebegin "Running preup"                                   

                eindent                                                  

                preup || return 1                                        

                eoutdent                                                 

        fi                                                               

        _up 2>/dev/null

        for module in ${MODULES}; do

                if [ "$(command -v "${module}_pre_start")" = "${module}_pre_start" ]; then

                        ${module}_pre_start || exit $?                                    

                fi                                                                        

        done                                                                              

        if ! _exists; then

                eerror "ERROR: interface ${IFACE} does not exist"

                eerror "Ensure that you have loaded the correct kernel module for your hardware"

                return 1                                                                        

        fi                                                                                      

        if ! _wait_for_carrier; then

                if service_started devd; then

                        ewarn "no carrier, but devd will start us when we have one"

                        mark_service_inactive "${RC_SVCNAME}"                      

                else                                                               

                        eerror "no carrier"                                        

                fi                                                                 

                return 1                                                           

        fi                                                                         

        local config= config_index=

        _load_config               

        config_index=0             

        eval our_metric=\$metric_${IFVAR} 

        if [ -n "${our_metric}" ]; then   

                metric=${our_metric}      

        elif [ "${IFACE}" != "lo" -a "${IFACE}" != "lo0" ]; then

                metric=$((${metric} + $(_ifindex)))             

        fi                                                      

        while true; do

                eval config=\$config_${config_index}

                [ -z "${config}" ] && break         

                set -- ${config}

                ebegin "$1"     

                eindent         

                case "$1" in    

                        noop)   

                                if [ -n "$(_get_inet_address)" ]; then

                                        oneworked=true                

                                        break                         

                                fi                                    

                                ;;                                    

                        null) :;;                                     

                        [0-9]*|*:*) _add_address ${config};;          

                        *)                                            

                                if [ "$(command -v "${config}_start")" = "${config}_start" ]; then

                                        "${config}"_start                                         

                                else                                                              

                                        eerror "nothing provides \`${config}'"                    

                                fi                                                                

                                ;;                                                                

                esac                                                                              

                if eend $?; then                                                                  

                        oneworked=true                                                            

                else                                                                              

                        eval config=\$fallback_${config_index}                                    

                        if [ -n "${config}" ]; then                                               

                                eoutdent                                                          

                                ewarn "Trying fallback configuration ${config}"                   

                                eindent                                                           

                                eval config_${config_index}=\$config                              

                                unset fallback_${config_index}                                    

                                config_index=$((${config_index} - 1))                             

                        fi                                                                        

                fi                                                                                

                eoutdent                                                                          

                config_index=$((${config_index} + 1))                                             

        done                                                                                      

        if ! ${oneworked}; then

                if [ "$(command -v failup)" = "failup" ]; then

                        ebegin "Running failup"               

                        eindent                               

                        failup                                

                        eoutdent                              

                fi                                            

                return 1                                      

        fi                                                    

        local hidefirstroute=false first=true

        local routes="$(_get_array "routes_${IFVAR}")"

        if [ "${IFACE}" = "lo" -o "${IFACE}" = "lo0" ]; then

                if [ "${config_0}" != "null" ]; then        

                        routes="127.0.0.0/8 via 127.0.0.1   

${routes}"                                                  

                        hidefirstroute=true                 

                fi                                          

        fi                                                  

        local OIFS="${IFS}" SIFS=${IFS-y}

        local IFS="$__IFS"               

        for cmd in ${routes}; do         

                unset IFS                

                if ${first}; then        

                        first=false      

                        einfo "Adding routes"

                fi                           

                eindent                      

                ebegin ${cmd}                

                # Work out if we're a host or a net if not told

                case ${cmd} in                                 

                        -net" "*|-host" "*);;                  

                        *" "netmask" "*)                   cmd="-net ${cmd}";;

                        *.*.*.*/32*)                       cmd="-host ${cmd}";;

                        *.*.*.*/*|0.0.0.0" "*|default" "*) cmd="-net ${cmd}";; 

                        *)                                 cmd="-host ${cmd}";;

                esac                                                           

                if ${hidefirstroute}; then                                     

                        _add_route ${cmd} >/dev/null 2>&1                      

                        hidefirstroute=false                                   

                else                                                           

                        _add_route ${cmd} >/dev/null                           

                fi                                                             

                eend $?                                                        

                eoutdent                                                       

        done                                                                   

        if [ "${SIFS}" = "y" ]; then                                           

                unset IFS                                                      

        else                                                                   

                IFS="${OIFS}"                                                  

        fi                                                                     

        for module in ${MODULES}; do

                if [ "$(command -v "${module}_post_start")" = "${module}_post_start" ]; then

                        ${module}_post_start || exit $?                                     

                fi                                                                          

        done                                                                                

        if [ "$(command -v postup)" = "postup" ]; then

                ebegin "Running postup"               

                eindent                               

                postup                                

                eoutdent                              

        fi                                            

        return 0

}               

stop()

{     

        local IFACE=${RC_SVCNAME#*.} module=

        local IFVAR=$(shell_var "${IFACE}") opts=

        einfo "Bringing down interface ${IFACE}"

        eindent                                 

        if [ -z "${MODULES}" ]; then

                local MODULES=      

                _load_modules false 

        fi                          

        if [ "$(command -v predown)" = "predown" ]; then

                ebegin "Running predown"                

                eindent                                 

                predown || return 1                     

                eoutdent                                

        else                                            

                if is_net_fs /; then                    

                        eerror "root filesystem is network mounted -- can't stop ${IFACE}"

                        return 1                                                          

                fi                                                                        

        fi                                                                                

        for module in ${MODULES}; do

                if [ "$(command -v "${module}_pre_stop")" = "${module}_pre_stop" ]; then

                        ${module}_pre_stop || exit $?                                   

                fi                                                                      

        done                                                                            

        for module in ${MODULES}; do

                if [ "$(command -v "${module}_stop")" = "${module}_stop" ]; then

                        ${module}_stop

                fi

        done

        # Only delete addresses for non PPP interfaces

        if ! [ "$(command -v is_ppp)" = "is_ppp" ] || ! is_ppp; then

                _delete_addresses "${IFACE}"

        fi

        for module in ${MODULES}; do

                if [ "$(command -v "${module}_post_stop")" = "${module}_post_stop" ]; then

                        ${module}_post_stop

                fi

        done

        # If not in background, and not loopback then bring the interface down

        # unless overridden.

        if ! yesno ${IN_BACKGROUND} && \

        [ "${IFACE}" != "lo" -a "${IFACE}" != "lo0" ]; then

                eval module=\$ifdown_${IFVAR}

                module=${module:-${ifdown:-YES}}

                yesno ${module} && _down 2>/dev/null

        fi

        type resolvconf >/dev/null 2>&1 && resolvconf -d "${IFACE}" 2>/dev/null

        if [ "$(command -v "postdown")" = "postdown" ]; then

                ebegin "Running postdown"

                eindent

                postdown

                eoutdent

        fi

        return 0

}

```

----------

## pietia

```

[pietia@localhost ~]$ sudo modprobe -l                                                                                                      

/lib/modules/2.6.27-gentoo/kernel/drivers/bluetooth/btusb.ko                                                                                

/lib/modules/2.6.27-gentoo/kernel/drivers/bluetooth/bcm203x.ko                                                                              

/lib/modules/2.6.27-gentoo/kernel/drivers/input/joystick/spaceorb.ko                                                                        

/lib/modules/2.6.27-gentoo/kernel/drivers/input/joystick/interact.ko                                                                        

/lib/modules/2.6.27-gentoo/kernel/drivers/input/joystick/spaceball.ko                                                                       

/lib/modules/2.6.27-gentoo/kernel/drivers/input/joystick/warrior.ko                                                                         

/lib/modules/2.6.27-gentoo/kernel/drivers/input/joystick/analog.ko                                                                          

/lib/modules/2.6.27-gentoo/kernel/drivers/input/joystick/grip.ko                                                                            

/lib/modules/2.6.27-gentoo/kernel/drivers/input/joystick/guillemot.ko                                                                       

/lib/modules/2.6.27-gentoo/kernel/drivers/input/joystick/grip_mp.ko                                                                         

/lib/modules/2.6.27-gentoo/kernel/drivers/input/joystick/stinger.ko                                                                         

/lib/modules/2.6.27-gentoo/kernel/drivers/input/joystick/iforce/iforce.ko                                                                   

/lib/modules/2.6.27-gentoo/kernel/drivers/input/joystick/magellan.ko                                                                        

/lib/modules/2.6.27-gentoo/kernel/drivers/input/joystick/gf2k.ko                                                                            

/lib/modules/2.6.27-gentoo/kernel/drivers/input/joystick/adi.ko                                                                             

/lib/modules/2.6.27-gentoo/kernel/drivers/input/joystick/a3d.ko                                                                             

/lib/modules/2.6.27-gentoo/kernel/drivers/input/joystick/cobra.ko                                                                           

/lib/modules/2.6.27-gentoo/kernel/drivers/input/joystick/twidjoy.ko                                                                         

/lib/modules/2.6.27-gentoo/kernel/drivers/input/joystick/xpad.ko                                                                            

/lib/modules/2.6.27-gentoo/kernel/drivers/input/joystick/sidewinder.ko                                                                      

/lib/modules/2.6.27-gentoo/kernel/drivers/input/misc/pcspkr.ko                                                                              

/lib/modules/2.6.27-gentoo/kernel/drivers/block/cryptoloop.ko                                                                               

/lib/modules/2.6.27-gentoo/kernel/drivers/scsi/scsi_wait_scan.ko                                                                            

/lib/modules/2.6.27-gentoo/kernel/drivers/misc/thinkpad_acpi.ko                                                                             

/lib/modules/2.6.27-gentoo/kernel/drivers/char/n_hdlc.ko                                                                                    

/lib/modules/2.6.27-gentoo/kernel/drivers/char/agp/amd64-agp.ko                                                                             

/lib/modules/2.6.27-gentoo/kernel/drivers/uio/uio.ko                                                                                        

/lib/modules/2.6.27-gentoo/kernel/drivers/rtc/rtc-core.ko                                                                                   

/lib/modules/2.6.27-gentoo/kernel/drivers/rtc/rtc-lib.ko                                                                                    

/lib/modules/2.6.27-gentoo/kernel/drivers/net/ppp_generic.ko                                                                                

/lib/modules/2.6.27-gentoo/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/iwlwifi/iwl3945.ko                                                                   

/lib/modules/2.6.27-gentoo/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/iwlwifi/iwlagn.ko                                                                    

/lib/modules/2.6.27-gentoo/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/iwlwifi/iwlcore.ko                                                                   

/lib/modules/2.6.27-gentoo/kernel/drivers/net/e1000e/e1000e.ko                                                                              

/lib/modules/2.6.27-gentoo/kernel/drivers/net/slhc.ko                                                                                       

/lib/modules/2.6.27-gentoo/kernel/drivers/i2c/busses/i2c-i801.ko                                                                            

/lib/modules/2.6.27-gentoo/kernel/drivers/i2c/busses/i2c-isch.ko                                                                            

/lib/modules/2.6.27-gentoo/kernel/drivers/i2c/i2c-core.ko                                                                                   

/lib/modules/2.6.27-gentoo/kernel/drivers/i2c/chips/eeprom.ko                                                                               

/lib/modules/2.6.27-gentoo/kernel/drivers/i2c/i2c-dev.ko                                                                                    

/lib/modules/2.6.27-gentoo/kernel/sound/ac97_bus.ko                                                                                         

/lib/modules/2.6.27-gentoo/kernel/sound/synth/snd-util-mem.ko                                                                               

/lib/modules/2.6.27-gentoo/kernel/sound/synth/emux/snd-emux-synth.ko                                                                        

/lib/modules/2.6.27-gentoo/kernel/sound/core/snd-pcm.ko                                                                                     

/lib/modules/2.6.27-gentoo/kernel/sound/core/snd.ko                                                                                         

/lib/modules/2.6.27-gentoo/kernel/sound/core/snd-timer.ko                                                                                   

/lib/modules/2.6.27-gentoo/kernel/sound/core/snd-rawmidi.ko                                                                                 

/lib/modules/2.6.27-gentoo/kernel/sound/core/snd-page-alloc.ko                                                                              

/lib/modules/2.6.27-gentoo/kernel/sound/core/snd-hwdep.ko                                                                                   

/lib/modules/2.6.27-gentoo/kernel/sound/core/seq/snd-seq-device.ko                                                                          

/lib/modules/2.6.27-gentoo/kernel/sound/core/seq/snd-seq.ko                                                                                 

/lib/modules/2.6.27-gentoo/kernel/sound/core/seq/snd-seq-dummy.ko                                                                           

/lib/modules/2.6.27-gentoo/kernel/sound/core/seq/snd-seq-midi-emul.ko                                                                       

/lib/modules/2.6.27-gentoo/kernel/sound/core/seq/snd-seq-midi-event.ko                                                                      

/lib/modules/2.6.27-gentoo/kernel/sound/core/seq/snd-seq-virmidi.ko                                                                         

/lib/modules/2.6.27-gentoo/kernel/sound/core/seq/snd-seq-midi.ko                                                                            

/lib/modules/2.6.27-gentoo/kernel/sound/core/seq/oss/snd-seq-oss.ko                                                                         

/lib/modules/2.6.27-gentoo/kernel/sound/core/oss/snd-pcm-oss.ko                                                                             

/lib/modules/2.6.27-gentoo/kernel/sound/core/oss/snd-mixer-oss.ko                                                                           

/lib/modules/2.6.27-gentoo/kernel/sound/pci/emu10k1/snd-emu10k1-synth.ko                                                                    

/lib/modules/2.6.27-gentoo/kernel/sound/pci/emu10k1/snd-emu10k1.ko                                                                          

/lib/modules/2.6.27-gentoo/kernel/sound/pci/ac97/snd-ac97-codec.ko                                                                          

/lib/modules/2.6.27-gentoo/kernel/sound/pci/hda/snd-hda-intel.ko                                                                            

/lib/modules/2.6.27-gentoo/kernel/arch/x86/kvm/kvm.ko                                                                                       

/lib/modules/2.6.27-gentoo/kernel/arch/x86/kvm/kvm-intel.ko                                                                                 

/lib/modules/2.6.27-gentoo/kernel/net/netfilter/nf_conntrack_sip.ko                                                                         

/lib/modules/2.6.27-gentoo/kernel/net/netfilter/nf_conntrack_irc.ko                                                                         

/lib/modules/2.6.27-gentoo/kernel/net/netfilter/nf_conntrack_ftp.ko                                                                         

/lib/modules/2.6.27-gentoo/kernel/net/netfilter/xt_policy.ko                                                                                

/lib/modules/2.6.27-gentoo/kernel/net/netfilter/xt_TCPMSS.ko                                                                                

/lib/modules/2.6.27-gentoo/kernel/net/netfilter/xt_multiport.ko                                                                             

/lib/modules/2.6.27-gentoo/kernel/net/netfilter/xt_length.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.27-gentoo/kernel/net/netfilter/xt_tcpudp.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.27-gentoo/kernel/net/netfilter/nf_conntrack.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.27-gentoo/kernel/net/netfilter/x_tables.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.27-gentoo/kernel/net/netfilter/xt_MARK.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.27-gentoo/kernel/net/netfilter/xt_helper.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.27-gentoo/kernel/net/netfilter/nf_conntrack_h323.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.27-gentoo/kernel/net/netfilter/xt_state.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.27-gentoo/kernel/net/netfilter/xt_conntrack.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.27-gentoo/kernel/net/mac80211/mac80211.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.27-gentoo/kernel/net/sched/sch_ingress.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.27-gentoo/kernel/net/sched/act_police.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.27-gentoo/kernel/net/sched/cls_fw.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.27-gentoo/kernel/net/sched/sch_htb.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.27-gentoo/kernel/net/ipv6/netfilter/ip6t_LOG.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.27-gentoo/kernel/net/ipv6/netfilter/ip6t_rt.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.27-gentoo/kernel/net/ipv6/netfilter/ip6t_ah.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.27-gentoo/kernel/net/ipv6/netfilter/ip6_tables.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.27-gentoo/kernel/net/ipv6/netfilter/ip6t_ipv6header.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.27-gentoo/kernel/net/ipv6/netfilter/ip6t_REJECT.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.27-gentoo/kernel/net/ipv6/netfilter/nf_conntrack_ipv6.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.27-gentoo/kernel/net/ipv6/netfilter/ip6table_filter.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.27-gentoo/kernel/net/ipv4/netfilter/iptable_nat.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.27-gentoo/kernel/net/ipv4/netfilter/ipt_MASQUERADE.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.27-gentoo/kernel/net/ipv4/netfilter/ipt_LOG.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.27-gentoo/kernel/net/ipv4/netfilter/nf_nat_h323.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.27-gentoo/kernel/net/ipv4/netfilter/iptable_filter.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.27-gentoo/kernel/net/ipv4/netfilter/ipt_REJECT.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.27-gentoo/kernel/net/ipv4/netfilter/nf_nat_sip.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.27-gentoo/kernel/net/ipv4/netfilter/nf_nat_irc.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.27-gentoo/kernel/net/ipv4/netfilter/nf_conntrack_ipv4.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.27-gentoo/kernel/net/ipv4/netfilter/nf_nat_ftp.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.27-gentoo/kernel/net/ipv4/netfilter/ip_tables.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.27-gentoo/kernel/net/ipv4/netfilter/nf_nat.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.27-gentoo/kernel/fs/binfmt_misc.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.27-gentoo/kernel/fs/msdos/msdos.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.27-gentoo/video/nvidia.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.27-gentoo/misc/vboxdrv.ko

```

[code]

#

# Automatically generated make config: don't edit

# Linux kernel version: 2.6.27-gentoo

# Sun Oct 19 15:43:49 2008

#

# CONFIG_64BIT is not set

CONFIG_X86_32=y

# CONFIG_X86_64 is not set

CONFIG_X86=y

CONFIG_ARCH_DEFCONFIG="arch/x86/configs/i386_defconfig"

# CONFIG_GENERIC_LOCKBREAK is not set

CONFIG_GENERIC_TIME=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CMOS_UPDATE=y

CONFIG_CLOCKSOURCE_WATCHDOG=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS_BROADCAST=y

CONFIG_LOCKDEP_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_STACKTRACE_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_HAVE_LATENCYTOP_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_FAST_CMPXCHG_LOCAL=y

CONFIG_MMU=y

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_ISA_DMA=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IOMAP=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_BUG=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HWEIGHT=y

# CONFIG_GENERIC_GPIO is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_MAY_HAVE_PC_FDC=y

# CONFIG_RWSEM_GENERIC_SPINLOCK is not set

CONFIG_RWSEM_XCHGADD_ALGORITHM=y

# CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_ILOG2_U32 is not set

# CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_ILOG2_U64 is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_CPU_IDLE_WAIT=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CALIBRATE_DELAY=y

# CONFIG_GENERIC_TIME_VSYSCALL is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_CPU_RELAX=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_CACHE_LINE_SIZE=y

CONFIG_HAVE_SETUP_PER_CPU_AREA=y

# CONFIG_HAVE_CPUMASK_OF_CPU_MAP is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_HIBERNATION_POSSIBLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUSPEND_POSSIBLE=y

# CONFIG_ZONE_DMA32 is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_POPULATES_NODE_MAP=y

# CONFIG_AUDIT_ARCH is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_AOUT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_OPTIMIZED_INLINING=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HARDIRQS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IRQ_PROBE=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_PENDING_IRQ=y

CONFIG_X86_SMP=y

CONFIG_X86_32_SMP=y

CONFIG_X86_HT=y

CONFIG_X86_BIOS_REBOOT=y

CONFIG_X86_TRAMPOLINE=y

CONFIG_KTIME_SCALAR=y

CONFIG_DEFCONFIG_LIST="/lib/modules/$UNAME_RELEASE/.config"

#

# General setup

#

CONFIG_EXPERIMENTAL=y

CONFIG_LOCK_KERNEL=y

CONFIG_INIT_ENV_ARG_LIMIT=32

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION=""

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION_AUTO=y

CONFIG_SWAP=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_POSIX_MQUEUE=y

# CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT is not set

# CONFIG_TASKSTATS is not set

# CONFIG_AUDIT is not set

CONFIG_IKCONFIG=y

CONFIG_IKCONFIG_PROC=y

CONFIG_LOG_BUF_SHIFT=18

CONFIG_CGROUPS=y

# CONFIG_CGROUP_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_CGROUP_NS=y

# CONFIG_CGROUP_DEVICE is not set

# CONFIG_CPUSETS is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_UNSTABLE_SCHED_CLOCK=y

CONFIG_GROUP_SCHED=y

# CONFIG_FAIR_GROUP_SCHED is not set

# CONFIG_RT_GROUP_SCHED is not set

# CONFIG_USER_SCHED is not set

CONFIG_CGROUP_SCHED=y

# CONFIG_CGROUP_CPUACCT is not set

# CONFIG_RESOURCE_COUNTERS is not set

CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECATED=y

CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECATED_V2=y

# CONFIG_RELAY is not set

# CONFIG_NAMESPACES is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INITRD=y

CONFIG_INITRAMFS_SOURCE=""

CONFIG_CC_OPTIMIZE_FOR_SIZE=y

CONFIG_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_EMBEDDED=y

CONFIG_UID16=y

CONFIG_SYSCTL_SYSCALL=y

CONFIG_KALLSYMS=y

# CONFIG_KALLSYMS_ALL is not set

# CONFIG_KALLSYMS_EXTRA_PASS is not set

CONFIG_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_BUG=y

CONFIG_ELF_CORE=y

CONFIG_PCSPKR_PLATFORM=y

CONFIG_COMPAT_BRK=y

CONFIG_BASE_FULL=y

CONFIG_FUTEX=y

CONFIG_ANON_INODES=y

CONFIG_EPOLL=y

CONFIG_SIGNALFD=y

CONFIG_TIMERFD=y

CONFIG_EVENTFD=y

CONFIG_SHMEM=y

CONFIG_VM_EVENT_COUNTERS=y

CONFIG_SLUB_DEBUG=y

# CONFIG_SLAB is not set

CONFIG_SLUB=y

# CONFIG_SLOB is not set

# CONFIG_PROFILING is not set

# CONFIG_MARKERS is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_OPROFILE=y

# CONFIG_KPROBES is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_EFFICIENT_UNALIGNED_ACCESS=y

CONFIG_HAVE_IOREMAP_PROT=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KPROBES=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KRETPROBES=y

# CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_TRACEHOOK is not set

# CONFIG_HAVE_DMA_ATTRS is not set

CONFIG_USE_GENERIC_SMP_HELPERS=y

# CONFIG_HAVE_CLK is not set

CONFIG_PROC_PAGE_MONITOR=y

CONFIG_HAVE_GENERIC_DMA_COHERENT=y

CONFIG_SLABINFO=y

CONFIG_RT_MUTEXES=y

# CONFIG_TINY_SHMEM is not set

CONFIG_BASE_SMALL=0

CONFIG_MODULES=y

# CONFIG_MODULE_FORCE_LOAD is not set

CONFIG_MODULE_UNLOAD=y

CONFIG_MODULE_FORCE_UNLOAD=y

# CONFIG_MODVERSIONS is not set

# CONFIG_MODULE_SRCVERSION_ALL is not set

CONFIG_KMOD=y

CONFIG_STOP_MACHINE=y

CONFIG_BLOCK=y

# CONFIG_LBD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IO_TRACE is not set

# CONFIG_LSF is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_BSG is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INTEGRITY is not set

#

# IO Schedulers

#

CONFIG_IOSCHED_NOOP=y

# CONFIG_IOSCHED_AS is not set

# CONFIG_IOSCHED_DEADLINE is not set

CONFIG_IOSCHED_CFQ=y

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_AS is not set

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_DEADLINE is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_CFQ=y

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_NOOP is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_IOSCHED="cfq"

CONFIG_PREEMPT_NOTIFIERS=y

CONFIG_CLASSIC_RCU=y

#

# Processor type and features

#

CONFIG_TICK_ONESHOT=y

CONFIG_NO_HZ=y

CONFIG_HIGH_RES_TIMERS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS_BUILD=y

CONFIG_SMP=y

CONFIG_X86_FIND_SMP_CONFIG=y

CONFIG_X86_MPPARSE=y

CONFIG_X86_PC=y

# CONFIG_X86_ELAN is not set

# CONFIG_X86_VOYAGER is not set

# CONFIG_X86_GENERICARCH is not set

# CONFIG_X86_VSMP is not set

# CONFIG_X86_RDC321X is not set

CONFIG_SCHED_NO_NO_OMIT_FRAME_POINTER=y

# CONFIG_PARAVIRT_GUEST is not set

# CONFIG_MEMTEST is not set

# CONFIG_M386 is not set

# CONFIG_M486 is not set

# CONFIG_M586 is not set

# CONFIG_M586TSC is not set

# CONFIG_M586MMX is not set

# CONFIG_M686 is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMII is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMIII is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMM is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUM4 is not set

# CONFIG_MK6 is not set

# CONFIG_MK7 is not set

# CONFIG_MK8 is not set

# CONFIG_MCRUSOE is not set

# CONFIG_MEFFICEON is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIPC6 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP2 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP3D is not set

# CONFIG_MGEODEGX1 is not set

# CONFIG_MGEODE_LX is not set

# CONFIG_MCYRIXIII is not set

# CONFIG_MVIAC3_2 is not set

# CONFIG_MVIAC7 is not set

# CONFIG_MPSC is not set

CONFIG_MCORE2=y

# CONFIG_GENERIC_CPU is not set

# CONFIG_X86_GENERIC is not set

CONFIG_X86_CPU=y

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG=y

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT=6

CONFIG_X86_XADD=y

CONFIG_X86_WP_WORKS_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_INVLPG=y

CONFIG_X86_BSWAP=y

CONFIG_X86_POPAD_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_INTEL_USERCOPY=y

CONFIG_X86_USE_PPRO_CHECKSUM=y

CONFIG_X86_TSC=y

CONFIG_X86_MINIMUM_CPU_FAMILY=4

CONFIG_X86_DEBUGCTLMSR=y

CONFIG_HPET_TIMER=y

CONFIG_DMI=y

# CONFIG_IOMMU_HELPER is not set

CONFIG_NR_CPUS=4

# CONFIG_SCHED_SMT is not set

CONFIG_SCHED_MC=y

# CONFIG_PREEMPT_NONE is not set

CONFIG_PREEMPT_VOLUNTARY=y

# CONFIG_PREEMPT is not set

CONFIG_X86_LOCAL_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_IO_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE=y

# CONFIG_X86_MCE_NONFATAL is not set

# CONFIG_X86_MCE_P4THERMAL is not set

CONFIG_VM86=y

# CONFIG_TOSHIBA is not set

# CONFIG_I8K is not set

# CONFIG_X86_REBOOTFIXUPS is not set

# CONFIG_MICROCODE is not set

CONFIG_X86_MSR=y

CONFIG_X86_CPUID=y

# CONFIG_NOHIGHMEM is not set

CONFIG_HIGHMEM4G=y

# CONFIG_HIGHMEM64G is not set

CONFIG_VMSPLIT_3G=y

# CONFIG_VMSPLIT_3G_OPT is not set

# CONFIG_VMSPLIT_2G is not set

# CONFIG_VMSPLIT_2G_OPT is not set

# CONFIG_VMSPLIT_1G is not set

CONFIG_PAGE_OFFSET=0xC0000000

CONFIG_HIGHMEM=y

CONFIG_NEED_NODE_MEMMAP_SIZE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_FLATMEM_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SPARSEMEM_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

CONFIG_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

# CONFIG_FLATMEM_MANUAL is not set

# CONFIG_DISCONTIGMEM_MANUAL is not set

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_MANUAL=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM=y

CONFIG_HAVE_MEMORY_PRESENT=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_STATIC=y

# CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_VMEMMAP_ENABLE is not set

#

# Memory hotplug is currently incompatible with Software Suspend

#

CONFIG_PAGEFLAGS_EXTENDED=y

CONFIG_SPLIT_PTLOCK_CPUS=4

CONFIG_RESOURCES_64BIT=y

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA_FLAG=1

CONFIG_BOUNCE=y

CONFIG_VIRT_TO_BUS=y

CONFIG_MMU_NOTIFIER=y

# CONFIG_HIGHPTE is not set

# CONFIG_MATH_EMULATION is not set

CONFIG_MTRR=y

CONFIG_MTRR_SANITIZER=y

CONFIG_MTRR_SANITIZER_ENABLE_DEFAULT=0

CONFIG_MTRR_SANITIZER_SPARE_REG_NR_DEFAULT=1

# CONFIG_X86_PAT is not set

# CONFIG_EFI is not set

CONFIG_IRQBALANCE=y

CONFIG_SECCOMP=y

# CONFIG_HZ_100 is not set

# CONFIG_HZ_250 is not set

CONFIG_HZ_300=y

# CONFIG_HZ_1000 is not set

CONFIG_HZ=300

CONFIG_SCHED_HRTICK=y

# CONFIG_KEXEC is not set

# CONFIG_CRASH_DUMP is not set

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_START=0x200000

# CONFIG_RELOCATABLE is not set

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_ALIGN=0x200000

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_CPU=y

CONFIG_COMPAT_VDSO=y

CONFIG_ARCH_ENABLE_MEMORY_HOTPLUG=y

#

# Power management options

#

CONFIG_PM=y

# CONFIG_PM_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_PM_SLEEP_SMP=y

CONFIG_PM_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_SUSPEND=y

CONFIG_SUSPEND_FREEZER=y

CONFIG_HIBERNATION=y

CONFIG_PM_STD_PARTITION="/dev/sda11"

CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSFS_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROC_EVENT=y

CONFIG_ACPI_AC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=y

CONFIG_ACPI_VIDEO=y

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=y

CONFIG_ACPI_DOCK=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BAY=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=y

CONFIG_ACPI_HOTPLUG_CPU=y

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_WMI is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_ASUS is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_TOSHIBA is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_CUSTOM_DSDT is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BLACKLIST_YEAR=0

# CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_EC=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_PCI_SLOT is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSTEM=y

CONFIG_X86_PM_TIMER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_CONTAINER=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_SBS is not set

# CONFIG_APM is not set

#

# CPU Frequency scaling

#

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_TABLE=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT_DETAILS=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_PERFORMANCE is not set

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_POWERSAVE is not set

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_USERSPACE is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_ONDEMAND=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_CONSERVATIVE is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_POWERSAVE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_USERSPACE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_ONDEMAND=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_CONSERVATIVE=y

#

# CPUFreq processor drivers

#

CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ=y

# CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K6 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K7 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K8 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_GX_SUSPMOD is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_ICH is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_SMI is not set

# CONFIG_X86_P4_CLOCKMOD is not set

# CONFIG_X86_CPUFREQ_NFORCE2 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_LONGRUN is not set

# CONFIG_X86_LONGHAUL is not set

# CONFIG_X86_E_POWERSAVER is not set

#

# shared options

#

CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ_PROC_INTF=y

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_LIB is not set

CONFIG_CPU_IDLE=y

CONFIG_CPU_IDLE_GOV_LADDER=y

CONFIG_CPU_IDLE_GOV_MENU=y

#

# Bus options (PCI etc.)

#

CONFIG_PCI=y

# CONFIG_PCI_GOBIOS is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_GOMMCONFIG is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_GODIRECT is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_GOOLPC is not set

CONFIG_PCI_GOANY=y

CONFIG_PCI_BIOS=y

CONFIG_PCI_DIRECT=y

CONFIG_PCI_MMCONFIG=y

CONFIG_PCI_DOMAINS=y

CONFIG_PCIEPORTBUS=y

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_PCIE is not set

CONFIG_PCIEAER=y

# CONFIG_PCIEASPM is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_MSI=y

CONFIG_PCI_MSI=y

# CONFIG_PCI_LEGACY is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_HT_IRQ is not set

CONFIG_ISA_DMA_API=y

# CONFIG_ISA is not set

# CONFIG_MCA is not set

# CONFIG_SCx200 is not set

# CONFIG_OLPC is not set

CONFIG_K8_NB=y

CONFIG_PCCARD=y

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA is not set

CONFIG_CARDBUS=y

#

# PC-card bridges

#

CONFIG_YENTA=y

CONFIG_YENTA_O2=y

CONFIG_YENTA_RICOH=y

CONFIG_YENTA_TI=y

CONFIG_YENTA_ENE_TUNE=y

CONFIG_YENTA_TOSHIBA=y

CONFIG_PCCARD_NONSTATIC=y

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI=y

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_FAKE is not set

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_IBM is not set

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_ACPI=y

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_ACPI_IBM=y

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_CPCI is not set

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_SHPC is not set

#

# Executable file formats / Emulations

#

CONFIG_BINFMT_ELF=y

# CONFIG_BINFMT_AOUT is not set

CONFIG_BINFMT_MISC=m

CONFIG_NET=y

#

# Networking options

#

CONFIG_PACKET=y

CONFIG_PACKET_MMAP=y

CONFIG_UNIX=y

CONFIG_XFRM=y

CONFIG_XFRM_USER=y

# CONFIG_XFRM_SUB_POLICY is not set

# CONFIG_XFRM_MIGRATE is not set

# CONFIG_XFRM_STATISTICS is not set

CONFIG_XFRM_IPCOMP=y

CONFIG_NET_KEY=y

# CONFIG_NET_KEY_MIGRATE is not set

CONFIG_INET=y

CONFIG_IP_MULTICAST=y

# CONFIG_IP_ADVANCED_ROUTER is not set

CONFIG_IP_FIB_HASH=y

CONFIG_IP_PNP=y

CONFIG_IP_PNP_DHCP=y

# CONFIG_IP_PNP_BOOTP is not set

# CONFIG_IP_PNP_RARP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_IPIP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_IPGRE is not set

# CONFIG_IP_MROUTE is not set

# CONFIG_ARPD is not set

# CONFIG_SYN_COOKIES is not set

# CONFIG_INET_AH is not set

# CONFIG_INET_ESP is not set

# CONFIG_INET_IPCOMP is not set

# CONFIG_INET_XFRM_TUNNEL is not set

CONFIG_INET_TUNNEL=y

# CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_TRANSPORT is not set

# CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_TUNNEL is not set

# CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_BEET is not set

# CONFIG_INET_LRO is not set

CONFIG_INET_DIAG=y

CONFIG_INET_TCP_DIAG=y

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_ADVANCED is not set

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_CUBIC=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_TCP_CONG="cubic"

# CONFIG_TCP_MD5SIG is not set

# CONFIG_IP_VS is not set

CONFIG_IPV6=y

# CONFIG_IPV6_PRIVACY is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6_ROUTER_PREF is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6_OPTIMISTIC_DAD is not set

CONFIG_INET6_AH=y

CONFIG_INET6_ESP=y

CONFIG_INET6_IPCOMP=y

# CONFIG_IPV6_MIP6 is not set

CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_TUNNEL=y

CONFIG_INET6_TUNNEL=y

CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_TRANSPORT=y

CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_TUNNEL=y

CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_BEET=y

# CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_ROUTEOPTIMIZATION is not set

CONFIG_IPV6_SIT=y

CONFIG_IPV6_NDISC_NODETYPE=y

# CONFIG_IPV6_TUNNEL is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6_MULTIPLE_TABLES is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6_MROUTE is not set

# CONFIG_NETWORK_SECMARK is not set

CONFIG_NETFILTER=y

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_NETFILTER_ADVANCED=y

#

# Core Netfilter Configuration

#

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_NETLINK_QUEUE is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_NETLINK_LOG is not set

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK=m

# CONFIG_NF_CT_ACCT is not set

# CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_MARK is not set

# CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_EVENTS is not set

# CONFIG_NF_CT_PROTO_DCCP is not set

# CONFIG_NF_CT_PROTO_SCTP is not set

# CONFIG_NF_CT_PROTO_UDPLITE is not set

# CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_AMANDA is not set

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_FTP=m

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_H323=m

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_IRC=m

# CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_NETBIOS_NS is not set

# CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_PPTP is not set

# CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_SANE is not set

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_SIP=m

# CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_TFTP is not set

# CONFIG_NF_CT_NETLINK is not set

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XTABLES=m

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_CLASSIFY is not set

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_MARK=m

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_NFQUEUE is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_NFLOG is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_RATEEST is not set

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_TCPMSS=m

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_COMMENT is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_CONNBYTES is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_CONNLIMIT is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_CONNMARK is not set

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_CONNTRACK=m

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_DCCP is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_DSCP is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_ESP is not set

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_HELPER=m

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_IPRANGE is not set

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_LENGTH=m

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_LIMIT is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_MAC is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_MARK is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_OWNER is not set

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_POLICY=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_MULTIPORT=m

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_PKTTYPE is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_QUOTA is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_RATEEST is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_REALM is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_SCTP is not set

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_STATE=m

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_STATISTIC is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_STRING is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_TCPMSS is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_TIME is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_U32 is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_HASHLIMIT is not set

#

# IP: Netfilter Configuration

#

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_IPV4=m

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_PROC_COMPAT=y

# CONFIG_IP_NF_QUEUE is not set

CONFIG_IP_NF_IPTABLES=m

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_RECENT is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_ECN is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_AH is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TTL is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_ADDRTYPE is not set

CONFIG_IP_NF_FILTER=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_REJECT=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_LOG=m

# CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_ULOG is not set

CONFIG_NF_NAT=m

CONFIG_NF_NAT_NEEDED=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_MASQUERADE=m

# CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_REDIRECT is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_NETMAP is not set

# CONFIG_NF_NAT_SNMP_BASIC is not set

CONFIG_NF_NAT_FTP=m

CONFIG_NF_NAT_IRC=m

# CONFIG_NF_NAT_TFTP is not set

# CONFIG_NF_NAT_AMANDA is not set

# CONFIG_NF_NAT_PPTP is not set

CONFIG_NF_NAT_H323=m

CONFIG_NF_NAT_SIP=m

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MANGLE is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_RAW is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_ARPTABLES is not set

#

# IPv6: Netfilter Configuration

#

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_IPV6=m

# CONFIG_IP6_NF_QUEUE is not set

CONFIG_IP6_NF_IPTABLES=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_RT=m

# CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_OPTS is not set

# CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_FRAG is not set

# CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_HL is not set

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_IPV6HEADER=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_AH=m

# CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_MH is not set

# CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_EUI64 is not set

CONFIG_IP6_NF_FILTER=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_TARGET_LOG=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_TARGET_REJECT=m

# CONFIG_IP6_NF_MANGLE is not set

# CONFIG_IP6_NF_RAW is not set

# CONFIG_IP_DCCP is not set

# CONFIG_IP_SCTP is not set

# CONFIG_TIPC is not set

# CONFIG_ATM is not set

# CONFIG_BRIDGE is not set

# CONFIG_VLAN_8021Q is not set

# CONFIG_DECNET is not set

# CONFIG_LLC2 is not set

# CONFIG_IPX is not set

# CONFIG_ATALK is not set

# CONFIG_X25 is not set

# CONFIG_LAPB is not set

# CONFIG_ECONET is not set

# CONFIG_WAN_ROUTER is not set

CONFIG_NET_SCHED=y

#

# Queueing/Scheduling

#

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_CBQ is not set

CONFIG_NET_SCH_HTB=m

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_HFSC is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_PRIO is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_RED is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_SFQ is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_TEQL is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_TBF is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_GRED is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_DSMARK is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_NETEM is not set

CONFIG_NET_SCH_INGRESS=m

#

# Classification

#

CONFIG_NET_CLS=y

# CONFIG_NET_CLS_BASIC is not set

# CONFIG_NET_CLS_TCINDEX is not set

# CONFIG_NET_CLS_ROUTE4 is not set

CONFIG_NET_CLS_FW=m

# CONFIG_NET_CLS_U32 is not set

# CONFIG_NET_CLS_RSVP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_CLS_RSVP6 is not set

# CONFIG_NET_CLS_FLOW is not set

# CONFIG_NET_EMATCH is not set

CONFIG_NET_CLS_ACT=y

CONFIG_NET_ACT_POLICE=m

# CONFIG_NET_ACT_GACT is not set

# CONFIG_NET_ACT_MIRRED is not set

# CONFIG_NET_ACT_IPT is not set

# CONFIG_NET_ACT_NAT is not set

# CONFIG_NET_ACT_PEDIT is not set

# CONFIG_NET_ACT_SIMP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_CLS_IND is not set

CONFIG_NET_SCH_FIFO=y

#

# Network testing

#

# CONFIG_NET_PKTGEN is not set

# CONFIG_HAMRADIO is not set

# CONFIG_CAN is not set

# CONFIG_IRDA is not set

CONFIG_BT=y

CONFIG_BT_L2CAP=y

CONFIG_BT_SCO=y

CONFIG_BT_RFCOMM=y

CONFIG_BT_RFCOMM_TTY=y

CONFIG_BT_BNEP=y

CONFIG_BT_BNEP_MC_FILTER=y

CONFIG_BT_BNEP_PROTO_FILTER=y

CONFIG_BT_HIDP=y

#

# Bluetooth device drivers

#

CONFIG_BT_HCIBTUSB=m

# CONFIG_BT_HCIUART is not set

CONFIG_BT_HCIBCM203X=m

# CONFIG_BT_HCIBPA10X is not set

# CONFIG_BT_HCIBFUSB is not set

# CONFIG_BT_HCIVHCI is not set

# CONFIG_AF_RXRPC is not set

#

# Wireless

#

CONFIG_CFG80211=y

CONFIG_NL80211=y

CONFIG_WIRELESS_EXT=y

CONFIG_WIRELESS_EXT_SYSFS=y

CONFIG_MAC80211=m

#

# Rate control algorithm selection

#

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_PID=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_DEFAULT_PID=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_DEFAULT="pid"

# CONFIG_MAC80211_MESH is not set

CONFIG_MAC80211_LEDS=y

# CONFIG_MAC80211_DEBUG_MENU is not set

CONFIG_IEEE80211=y

# CONFIG_IEEE80211_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_IEEE80211_CRYPT_WEP=y

CONFIG_IEEE80211_CRYPT_CCMP=y

CONFIG_IEEE80211_CRYPT_TKIP=y

CONFIG_RFKILL=y

CONFIG_RFKILL_INPUT=y

CONFIG_RFKILL_LEDS=y

# CONFIG_NET_9P is not set

#

# Device Drivers

#

#

# Generic Driver Options

#

CONFIG_UEVENT_HELPER_PATH="/sbin/hotplug"

CONFIG_STANDALONE=y

CONFIG_PREVENT_FIRMWARE_BUILD=y

CONFIG_FW_LOADER=y

CONFIG_FIRMWARE_IN_KERNEL=y

CONFIG_EXTRA_FIRMWARE=""

# CONFIG_DEBUG_DRIVER is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_DEVRES is not set

# CONFIG_SYS_HYPERVISOR is not set

CONFIG_CONNECTOR=y

# CONFIG_PROC_EVENTS is not set

# CONFIG_MTD is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT is not set

CONFIG_PNP=y

# CONFIG_PNP_DEBUG is not set

#

# Protocols

#

CONFIG_PNPACPI=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_FD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_CISS_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DAC960 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UMEM is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_COW_COMMON is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CRYPTOLOOP=m

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NBD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SX8 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UB is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_COUNT=16

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_SIZE=4096

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_XIP is not set

# CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD is not set

# CONFIG_ATA_OVER_ETH is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD is not set

CONFIG_MISC_DEVICES=y

# CONFIG_IBM_ASM is not set

# CONFIG_PHANTOM is not set

# CONFIG_EEPROM_93CX6 is not set

# CONFIG_SGI_IOC4 is not set

# CONFIG_TIFM_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_ACER_WMI is not set

# CONFIG_ASUS_LAPTOP is not set

# CONFIG_FUJITSU_LAPTOP is not set

# CONFIG_TC1100_WMI is not set

# CONFIG_MSI_LAPTOP is not set

# CONFIG_COMPAL_LAPTOP is not set

# CONFIG_SONY_LAPTOP is not set

CONFIG_THINKPAD_ACPI=m

# CONFIG_THINKPAD_ACPI_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_THINKPAD_ACPI_BAY=y

CONFIG_THINKPAD_ACPI_VIDEO=y

# CONFIG_THINKPAD_ACPI_HOTKEY_POLL is not set

# CONFIG_INTEL_MENLOW is not set

# CONFIG_EEEPC_LAPTOP is not set

# CONFIG_ENCLOSURE_SERVICES is not set

# CONFIG_HP_ILO is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_IDE=y

# CONFIG_IDE is not set

#

# SCSI device support

#

# CONFIG_RAID_ATTRS is not set

CONFIG_SCSI=y

CONFIG_SCSI_DMA=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_TGT is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_NETLINK=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS is not set

#

# SCSI support type (disk, tape, CD-ROM)

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_ST is not set

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_OSST is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR_VENDOR is not set

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG=y

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SCH is not set

#

# Some SCSI devices (e.g. CD jukebox) support multiple LUNs

#

# CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_CONSTANTS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LOGGING is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SCAN_ASYNC is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_WAIT_SCAN=m

#

# SCSI Transports

#

CONFIG_SCSI_SPI_ATTRS=y

CONFIG_SCSI_FC_ATTRS=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_ISCSI_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_LIBSAS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SRP_ATTRS is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_LOWLEVEL=y

# CONFIG_ISCSI_TCP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_3W_XXXX_RAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_3W_9XXX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ACARD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AACRAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC79XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC94XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DPT_I2O is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ADVANSYS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ARCMSR is not set

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_NEWGEN is not set

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_LEGACY is not set

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_SAS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_HPTIOP is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_BUSLOGIC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DMX3191D is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_EATA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_FUTURE_DOMAIN is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_GDTH is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_INITIO is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_INIA100 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_MVSAS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_STEX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_2 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPR is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_1280 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA_FC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA_ISCSI is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LPFC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC395x is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC390T is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NSP32 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SRP is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DH is not set

CONFIG_ATA=y

# CONFIG_ATA_NONSTANDARD is not set

CONFIG_ATA_ACPI=y

CONFIG_SATA_PMP=y

CONFIG_SATA_AHCI=y

# CONFIG_SATA_SIL24 is not set

CONFIG_ATA_SFF=y

# CONFIG_SATA_SVW is not set

CONFIG_ATA_PIIX=y

# CONFIG_SATA_MV is not set

CONFIG_SATA_NV=y

# CONFIG_PDC_ADMA is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_QSTOR is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_PROMISE is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SX4 is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SIL is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_ULI is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_VITESSE is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_INIC162X is not set

CONFIG_PATA_ACPI=y

# CONFIG_PATA_ALI is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_AMD is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_ARTOP is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CMD640_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CMD64X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CS5520 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CS5530 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CS5535 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CS5536 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CYPRESS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_EFAR is not set

CONFIG_ATA_GENERIC=y

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT366 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT37X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT3X2N is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT3X3 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_IT821X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_IT8213 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_JMICRON is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_TRIFLEX is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_MARVELL is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_MPIIX is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_OLDPIIX is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_NETCELL is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_NINJA32 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_NS87410 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_NS87415 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_OPTI is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_OPTIDMA is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_PDC_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_RADISYS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_RZ1000 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SC1200 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SERVERWORKS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_PDC2027X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SIL680 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_WINBOND is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_PLATFORM is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SCH is not set

# CONFIG_MD is not set

# CONFIG_FUSION is not set

#

# IEEE 1394 (FireWire) support

#

#

# Enable only one of the two stacks, unless you know what you are doing

#

# CONFIG_FIREWIRE is not set

CONFIG_IEEE1394=y

CONFIG_IEEE1394_OHCI1394=y

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_PCILYNX is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_SBP2 is not set

CONFIG_IEEE1394_ETH1394_ROM_ENTRY=y

CONFIG_IEEE1394_ETH1394=y

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_RAWIO is not set

CONFIG_IEEE1394_VIDEO1394=y

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_DV1394 is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_VERBOSEDEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_I2O is not set

# CONFIG_MACINTOSH_DRIVERS is not set

CONFIG_NETDEVICES=y

# CONFIG_IFB is not set

# CONFIG_DUMMY is not set

# CONFIG_BONDING is not set

# CONFIG_MACVLAN is not set

# CONFIG_EQUALIZER is not set

CONFIG_TUN=y

# CONFIG_VETH is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SB1000 is not set

# CONFIG_ARCNET is not set

# CONFIG_NET_ETHERNET is not set

CONFIG_NETDEV_1000=y

# CONFIG_ACENIC is not set

# CONFIG_DL2K is not set

CONFIG_E1000=y

# CONFIG_E1000_DISABLE_PACKET_SPLIT is not set

CONFIG_E1000E=m

# CONFIG_IP1000 is not set

# CONFIG_IGB is not set

# CONFIG_NS83820 is not set

# CONFIG_HAMACHI is not set

# CONFIG_YELLOWFIN is not set

# CONFIG_R8169 is not set

# CONFIG_SIS190 is not set

# CONFIG_SKGE is not set

# CONFIG_SKY2 is not set

# CONFIG_VIA_VELOCITY is not set

# CONFIG_TIGON3 is not set

# CONFIG_BNX2 is not set

# CONFIG_QLA3XXX is not set

# CONFIG_ATL1 is not set

# CONFIG_ATL1E is not set

# CONFIG_NETDEV_10000 is not set

# CONFIG_TR is not set

#

# Wireless LAN

#

# CONFIG_WLAN_PRE80211 is not set

CONFIG_WLAN_80211=y

# CONFIG_IPW2100 is not set

# CONFIG_IPW2200 is not set

# CONFIG_LIBERTAS is not set

# CONFIG_AIRO is not set

# CONFIG_HERMES is not set

# CONFIG_ATMEL is not set

# CONFIG_PRISM54 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ZD1201 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_NET_RNDIS_WLAN is not set

# CONFIG_RTL8180 is not set

# CONFIG_RTL8187 is not set

# CONFIG_ADM8211 is not set

# CONFIG_MAC80211_HWSIM is not set

# CONFIG_P54_COMMON is not set

# CONFIG_ATH5K is not set

# CONFIG_ATH9K is not set

CONFIG_IWLWIFI=m

CONFIG_IWLCORE=m

CONFIG_IWLWIFI_LEDS=y

CONFIG_IWLWIFI_RFKILL=y

# CONFIG_IWLWIFI_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_IWLAGN=m

CONFIG_IWLAGN_SPECTRUM_MEASUREMENT=y

CONFIG_IWLAGN_LEDS=y

CONFIG_IWL4965=y

# CONFIG_IWL5000 is not set

CONFIG_IWL3945=m

CONFIG_IWL3945_RFKILL=y

CONFIG_IWL3945_SPECTRUM_MEASUREMENT=y

CONFIG_IWL3945_LEDS=y

CONFIG_IWL3945_DEBUG=y

# CONFIG_HOSTAP is not set

# CONFIG_B43 is not set

# CONFIG_B43LEGACY is not set

# CONFIG_ZD1211RW is not set

# CONFIG_RT2X00 is not set

#

# USB Network Adapters

#

# CONFIG_USB_CATC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KAWETH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PEGASUS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RTL8150 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_USBNET is not set

# CONFIG_USB_HSO is not set

# CONFIG_WAN is not set

# CONFIG_FDDI is not set

# CONFIG_HIPPI is not set

CONFIG_PPP=m

# CONFIG_PPP_MULTILINK is not set

# CONFIG_PPP_FILTER is not set

# CONFIG_PPP_ASYNC is not set

# CONFIG_PPP_SYNC_TTY is not set

# CONFIG_PPP_DEFLATE is not set

# CONFIG_PPP_BSDCOMP is not set

# CONFIG_PPP_MPPE is not set

# CONFIG_PPPOE is not set

# CONFIG_PPPOL2TP is not set

# CONFIG_SLIP is not set

CONFIG_SLHC=m

# CONFIG_NET_FC is not set

# CONFIG_NETCONSOLE is not set

# CONFIG_NETPOLL is not set

# CONFIG_NET_POLL_CONTROLLER is not set

# CONFIG_ISDN is not set

# CONFIG_PHONE is not set

#

# Input device support

#

CONFIG_INPUT=y

CONFIG_INPUT_FF_MEMLESS=y

CONFIG_INPUT_POLLDEV=y

#

# Userland interfaces

#

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_PSAUX=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1400

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=1050

CONFIG_INPUT_JOYDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV=y

# CONFIG_INPUT_EVBUG is not set

#

# Input Device Drivers

#

CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBOARD=y

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_ATKBD=y

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_SUNKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_LKKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_XTKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_NEWTON is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_STOWAWAY is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSE=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_ALPS=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_LOGIPS2PP=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_SYNAPTICS=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_LIFEBOOK=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_TRACKPOINT=y

# CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_TOUCHKIT is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_SERIAL is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_APPLETOUCH is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_BCM5974 is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_VSXXXAA is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_JOYSTICK=y

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_ANALOG=m

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_A3D=m

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_ADI=m

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_COBRA=m

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_GF2K=m

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_GRIP=m

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_GRIP_MP=m

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_GUILLEMOT=m

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_INTERACT=m

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_SIDEWINDER=m

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_TMDC=y

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_IFORCE=m

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_IFORCE_USB is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_IFORCE_232 is not set

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_WARRIOR=m

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_MAGELLAN=m

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_SPACEORB=m

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_SPACEBALL=m

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_STINGER=m

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_TWIDJOY=m

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_ZHENHUA is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_JOYDUMP is not set

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_XPAD=m

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_XPAD_FF is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_XPAD_LEDS is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TABLET is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TOUCHSCREEN is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_MISC=y

CONFIG_INPUT_PCSPKR=m

# CONFIG_INPUT_APANEL is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_WISTRON_BTNS is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_ATLAS_BTNS is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_ATI_REMOTE is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_ATI_REMOTE2 is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_KEYSPAN_REMOTE is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_POWERMATE is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_YEALINK is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_UINPUT=y

#

# Hardware I/O ports

#

CONFIG_SERIO=y

CONFIG_SERIO_I8042=y

# CONFIG_SERIO_SERPORT is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_CT82C710 is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_PCIPS2 is not set

CONFIG_SERIO_LIBPS2=y

# CONFIG_SERIO_RAW is not set

CONFIG_GAMEPORT=y

# CONFIG_GAMEPORT_NS558 is not set

# CONFIG_GAMEPORT_L4 is not set

# CONFIG_GAMEPORT_EMU10K1 is not set

# CONFIG_GAMEPORT_FM801 is not set

#

# Character devices

#

CONFIG_VT=y

CONFIG_CONSOLE_TRANSLATIONS=y

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_HW_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_VT_HW_CONSOLE_BINDING is not set

CONFIG_DEVKMEM=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_NONSTANDARD=y

# CONFIG_COMPUTONE is not set

# CONFIG_ROCKETPORT is not set

# CONFIG_CYCLADES is not set

# CONFIG_DIGIEPCA is not set

# CONFIG_MOXA_INTELLIO is not set

# CONFIG_MOXA_SMARTIO is not set

# CONFIG_ISI is not set

# CONFIG_SYNCLINK is not set

# CONFIG_SYNCLINKMP is not set

# CONFIG_SYNCLINK_GT is not set

CONFIG_N_HDLC=m

# CONFIG_RISCOM8 is not set

# CONFIG_SPECIALIX is not set

# CONFIG_SX is not set

# CONFIG_RIO is not set

# CONFIG_STALDRV is not set

# CONFIG_NOZOMI is not set

#

# Serial drivers

#

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250 is not set

CONFIG_FIX_EARLYCON_MEM=y

#

# Non-8250 serial port support

#

# CONFIG_SERIAL_JSM is not set

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTYS=y

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTYS=y

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTY_COUNT=256

# CONFIG_IPMI_HANDLER is not set

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM=y

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_INTEL=y

# CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_AMD is not set

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_GEODE=y

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_VIA=y

CONFIG_NVRAM=y

# CONFIG_R3964 is not set

# CONFIG_APPLICOM is not set

# CONFIG_SONYPI is not set

# CONFIG_MWAVE is not set

# CONFIG_PC8736x_GPIO is not set

# CONFIG_NSC_GPIO is not set

# CONFIG_CS5535_GPIO is not set

CONFIG_RAW_DRIVER=y

CONFIG_MAX_RAW_DEVS=256

CONFIG_HPET=y

CONFIG_HPET_MMAP=y

# CONFIG_HANGCHECK_TIMER is not set

CONFIG_TCG_TPM=y

CONFIG_TCG_TIS=y

# CONFIG_TCG_NSC is not set

# CONFIG_TCG_ATMEL is not set

# CONFIG_TCG_INFINEON is not set

# CONFIG_TELCLOCK is not set

CONFIG_DEVPORT=y

CONFIG_I2C=m

CONFIG_I2C_BOARDINFO=y

CONFIG_I2C_CHARDEV=m

CONFIG_I2C_HELPER_AUTO=y

#

# I2C Hardware Bus support

#

#

# PC SMBus host controller drivers

#

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI1535 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI1563 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI15X3 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_AMD756 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_AMD8111 is not set

CONFIG_I2C_I801=m

CONFIG_I2C_ISCH=m

# CONFIG_I2C_PIIX4 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_NFORCE2 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS5595 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS630 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS96X is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_VIAPRO is not set

#

# I2C system bus drivers (mostly embedded / system-on-chip)

#

# CONFIG_I2C_OCORES is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIMTEC is not set

#

# External I2C/SMBus adapter drivers

#

# CONFIG_I2C_PARPORT_LIGHT is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_TAOS_EVM is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_TINY_USB is not set

#

# Graphics adapter I2C/DDC channel drivers

#

# CONFIG_I2C_VOODOO3 is not set

#

# Other I2C/SMBus bus drivers

#

# CONFIG_I2C_PCA_PLATFORM is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_STUB is not set

# CONFIG_SCx200_ACB is not set

#

# Miscellaneous I2C Chip support

#

# CONFIG_DS1682 is not set

# CONFIG_AT24 is not set

CONFIG_SENSORS_EEPROM=m

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PCF8574 is not set

# CONFIG_PCF8575 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PCA9539 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PCF8591 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX6875 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_TSL2550 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_ALGO is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_BUS is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_CHIP is not set

# CONFIG_SPI is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_WANT_OPTIONAL_GPIOLIB=y

# CONFIG_GPIOLIB is not set

# CONFIG_W1 is not set

CONFIG_POWER_SUPPLY=y

# CONFIG_POWER_SUPPLY_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_PDA_POWER is not set

# CONFIG_BATTERY_DS2760 is not set

CONFIG_HWMON=y

# CONFIG_HWMON_VID is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ABITUGURU is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ABITUGURU3 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_AD7414 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_AD7418 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1021 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1025 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1026 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1029 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1031 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM9240 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADT7470 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADT7473 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_K8TEMP is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ASB100 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ATXP1 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_DS1621 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_I5K_AMB is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_F71805F is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_F71882FG is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_F75375S is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_FSCHER is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_FSCPOS is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_FSCHMD is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_GL518SM is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_GL520SM is not set

CONFIG_SENSORS_CORETEMP=y

# CONFIG_SENSORS_IT87 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM63 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM75 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM77 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM78 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM80 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM83 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM85 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM87 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM90 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM92 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM93 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX1619 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX6650 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PC87360 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PC87427 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SIS5595 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_DME1737 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SMSC47M1 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SMSC47M192 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SMSC47B397 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADS7828 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_THMC50 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_VIA686A is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_VT1211 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_VT8231 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83781D is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83791D is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83792D is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83793 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83L785TS is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83L786NG is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83627HF is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83627EHF is not set

CONFIG_SENSORS_HDAPS=y

# CONFIG_SENSORS_APPLESMC is not set

# CONFIG_HWMON_DEBUG_CHIP is not set

CONFIG_THERMAL=y

# CONFIG_THERMAL_HWMON is not set

# CONFIG_WATCHDOG is not set

#

# Sonics Silicon Backplane

#

CONFIG_SSB_POSSIBLE=y

# CONFIG_SSB is not set

#

# Multifunction device drivers

#

# CONFIG_MFD_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_SM501 is not set

# CONFIG_HTC_PASIC3 is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_TMIO is not set

#

# Multimedia devices

#

#

# Multimedia core support

#

# CONFIG_VIDEO_DEV is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_MEDIA is not set

#

# Multimedia drivers

#

# CONFIG_DAB is not set

#

# Graphics support

#

CONFIG_AGP=y

# CONFIG_AGP_ALI is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_ATI is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_AMD is not set

CONFIG_AGP_AMD64=m

# CONFIG_AGP_INTEL is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_NVIDIA is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_SWORKS is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_EFFICEON is not set

# CONFIG_DRM is not set

# CONFIG_VGASTATE is not set

CONFIG_VIDEO_OUTPUT_CONTROL=y

CONFIG_FB=y

CONFIG_FIRMWARE_EDID=y

# CONFIG_FB_DDC is not set

CONFIG_FB_CFB_FILLRECT=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_COPYAREA=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_IMAGEBLIT=y

# CONFIG_FB_CFB_REV_PIXELS_IN_BYTE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SYS_FILLRECT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SYS_COPYAREA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SYS_IMAGEBLIT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_FOREIGN_ENDIAN is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SYS_FOPS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SVGALIB is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MACMODES is not set

# CONFIG_FB_BACKLIGHT is not set

CONFIG_FB_MODE_HELPERS=y

# CONFIG_FB_TILEBLITTING is not set

#

# Frame buffer hardware drivers

#

# CONFIG_FB_CIRRUS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_PM2 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CYBER2000 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ARC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ASILIANT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_IMSTT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VGA16 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_UVESA is not set

CONFIG_FB_VESA=y

# CONFIG_FB_EFI is not set

# CONFIG_FB_N411 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_HGA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_S1D13XXX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NVIDIA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RIVA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_I810 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_LE80578 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_INTEL is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MATROX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RADEON is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY128 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY is not set

# CONFIG_FB_S3 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SAVAGE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NEOMAGIC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_KYRO is not set

# CONFIG_FB_3DFX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VOODOO1 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VT8623 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CYBLA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ARK is not set

# CONFIG_FB_PM3 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CARMINE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_GEODE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VIRTUAL is not set

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_LCD_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_LCD_CLASS_DEVICE=y

# CONFIG_LCD_ILI9320 is not set

CONFIG_LCD_PLATFORM=y

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_CLASS_DEVICE=y

# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_CORGI is not set

# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_PROGEAR is not set

# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_MBP_NVIDIA is not set

#

# Display device support

#

CONFIG_DISPLAY_SUPPORT=y

#

# Display hardware drivers

#

#

# Console display driver support

#

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_VGACON_SOFT_SCROLLBACK is not set

CONFIG_VIDEO_SELECT=y

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE_DETECT_PRIMARY=y

# CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE_ROTATION is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CON_DECOR is not set

CONFIG_FONTS=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x8=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x16=y

# CONFIG_FONT_6x11 is not set

# CONFIG_FONT_7x14 is not set

# CONFIG_FONT_PEARL_8x8 is not set

# CONFIG_FONT_ACORN_8x8 is not set

# CONFIG_FONT_MINI_4x6 is not set

# CONFIG_FONT_SUN8x16 is not set

# CONFIG_FONT_SUN12x22 is not set

CONFIG_FONT_10x18=y

# CONFIG_LOGO is not set

CONFIG_SOUND=y

CONFIG_SND=m

CONFIG_SND_TIMER=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM=m

CONFIG_SND_HWDEP=m

CONFIG_SND_RAWMIDI=m

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER=m

CONFIG_SND_SEQ_DUMMY=m

CONFIG_SND_OSSEMUL=y

CONFIG_SND_MIXER_OSS=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS_PLUGINS=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER_OSS=y

# CONFIG_SND_DYNAMIC_MINORS is not set

CONFIG_SND_SUPPORT_OLD_API=y

CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PROCFS=y

# CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PRINTK is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_SND_VMASTER=y

CONFIG_SND_AC97_CODEC=m

CONFIG_SND_DRIVERS=y

# CONFIG_SND_PCSP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DUMMY is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIRMIDI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MTPAV is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SERIAL_U16550 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MPU401 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AC97_POWER_SAVE is not set

CONFIG_SND_PCI=y

# CONFIG_SND_AD1889 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALS300 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALS4000 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALI5451 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP_MODEM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8810 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8820 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8830 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AW2 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AZT3328 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_BT87X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CA0106 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CMIPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_OXYGEN is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS4281 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS46XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS5530 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS5535AUDIO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DARLA20 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_GINA20 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_LAYLA20 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DARLA24 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_GINA24 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_LAYLA24 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MONA is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MIA is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ECHO3G is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGOIO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGODJ is not set

CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1=m

# CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1370 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1371 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1938 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1968 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_FM801 is not set

CONFIG_SND_HDA_INTEL=m

CONFIG_SND_HDA_HWDEP=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_REALTEK=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_ANALOG=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_SIGMATEL=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_VIA=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_ATIHDMI=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CONEXANT=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CMEDIA=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_SI3054=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_GENERIC=y

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_POWER_SAVE is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDSP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDSPM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HIFIER is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1712 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1724 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0M is not set

# CONFIG_SND_KORG1212 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MAESTRO3 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MIXART is not set

# CONFIG_SND_NM256 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_PCXHR is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RIPTIDE is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME32 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME96 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME9652 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SIS7019 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SONICVIBES is not set

# CONFIG_SND_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX_MODEM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIRTUOSO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VX222 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_YMFPCI is not set

CONFIG_SND_USB=y

# CONFIG_SND_USB_AUDIO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_USB_USX2Y is not set

# CONFIG_SND_USB_CAIAQ is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SOC is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_PRIME is not set

CONFIG_AC97_BUS=m

CONFIG_HID_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_HID=y

# CONFIG_HID_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_HIDRAW is not set

#

# USB Input Devices

#

CONFIG_USB_HID=y

# CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT_POWERBOOK is not set

CONFIG_HID_FF=y

# CONFIG_HID_PID is not set

# CONFIG_LOGITECH_FF is not set

CONFIG_LOGIRUMBLEPAD2_FF=y

# CONFIG_PANTHERLORD_FF is not set

CONFIG_THRUSTMASTER_FF=y

# CONFIG_ZEROPLUS_FF is not set

CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV=y

CONFIG_USB_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_OHCI=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_EHCI=y

CONFIG_USB=y

# CONFIG_USB_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ANNOUNCE_NEW_DEVICES is not set

#

# Miscellaneous USB options

#

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

# CONFIG_USB_DEVICE_CLASS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DYNAMIC_MINORS is not set

CONFIG_USB_SUSPEND=y

# CONFIG_USB_OTG is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OTG_WHITELIST is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OTG_BLACKLIST_HUB is not set

CONFIG_USB_MON=y

#

# USB Host Controller Drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_C67X00_HCD is not set

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_ROOT_HUB_TT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_TT_NEWSCHED is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ISP116X_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ISP1760_HCD is not set

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_OHCI_BIG_ENDIAN_DESC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OHCI_BIG_ENDIAN_MMIO is not set

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_LITTLE_ENDIAN=y

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_SL811_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_R8A66597_HCD is not set

#

# USB Device Class drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_ACM is not set

CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=y

# CONFIG_USB_WDM is not set

#

# NOTE: USB_STORAGE enables SCSI, and 'SCSI disk support'

#

#

# may also be needed; see USB_STORAGE Help for more information

#

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=y

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DATAFAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_FREECOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ISD200 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DPCM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_USBAT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR09 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR55 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_JUMPSHOT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ALAUDA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ONETOUCH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_KARMA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_CYPRESS_ATACB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LIBUSUAL is not set

#

# USB Imaging devices

#

# CONFIG_USB_MDC800 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MICROTEK is not set

#

# USB port drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL is not set

#

# USB Miscellaneous drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_EMI62 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EMI26 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ADUTUX is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RIO500 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LEGOTOWER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_BERRY_CHARGE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LED is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CYPRESS_CY7C63 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CYTHERM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PHIDGET is not set

# CONFIG_USB_IDMOUSE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_FTDI_ELAN is not set

# CONFIG_USB_APPLEDISPLAY is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SISUSBVGA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TRANCEVIBRATOR is not set

# CONFIG_USB_IOWARRIOR is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TEST is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ISIGHTFW is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET is not set

# CONFIG_MMC is not set

# CONFIG_MEMSTICK is not set

CONFIG_NEW_LEDS=y

CONFIG_LEDS_CLASS=y

#

# LED drivers

#

# CONFIG_LEDS_PCA9532 is not set

# CONFIG_LEDS_CLEVO_MAIL is not set

# CONFIG_LEDS_PCA955X is not set

#

# LED Triggers

#

CONFIG_LEDS_TRIGGERS=y

# CONFIG_LEDS_TRIGGER_TIMER is not set

# CONFIG_LEDS_TRIGGER_HEARTBEAT is not set

# CONFIG_LEDS_TRIGGER_DEFAULT_ON is not set

# CONFIG_ACCESSIBILITY is not set

# CONFIG_INFINIBAND is not set

# CONFIG_EDAC is not set

CONFIG_RTC_LIB=m

CONFIG_RTC_CLASS=m

#

# RTC interfaces

#

CONFIG_RTC_INTF_SYSFS=y

CONFIG_RTC_INTF_PROC=y

CONFIG_RTC_INTF_DEV=y

# CONFIG_RTC_INTF_DEV_UIE_EMUL is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_TEST is not set

#

# I2C RTC drivers

#

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_DS1307 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_DS1374 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_DS1672 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_MAX6900 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_RS5C372 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_ISL1208 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_X1205 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_PCF8563 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_PCF8583 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_M41T80 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_S35390A is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_FM3130 is not set

#

# SPI RTC drivers

#

#

# Platform RTC drivers

#

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_CMOS is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_DS1511 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_DS1553 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_DS1742 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_STK17TA8 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_M48T86 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_M48T59 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_V3020 is not set

#

# on-CPU RTC drivers

#

# CONFIG_DMADEVICES is not set

CONFIG_UIO=m

# CONFIG_UIO_CIF is not set

# CONFIG_UIO_PDRV is not set

# CONFIG_UIO_PDRV_GENIRQ is not set

# CONFIG_UIO_SMX is not set

#

# Firmware Drivers

#

# CONFIG_EDD is not set

CONFIG_FIRMWARE_MEMMAP=y

# CONFIG_DELL_RBU is not set

# CONFIG_DCDBAS is not set

CONFIG_DMIID=y

# CONFIG_ISCSI_IBFT_FIND is not set

#

# File systems

#

CONFIG_EXT2_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

# CONFIG_EXT2_FS_SECURITY is not set

# CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XIP is not set

CONFIG_EXT3_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

# CONFIG_EXT3_FS_SECURITY is not set

# CONFIG_EXT4DEV_FS is not set

CONFIG_JBD=y

CONFIG_FS_MBCACHE=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_CHECK=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_PROC_INFO=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS_SECURITY=y

----------

## pietia

Inspired by another thread at forum i did:

```
sudo mv /lib/rc/init.d/nettree /lib/rc/init.d/nettree2
```

  and .... works. 

Any ideas what was wrong?

----------

